
Driving App Engagement Through Personalization - annaaria
https://uxplanet.org/how-to-drive-app-engagement-using-personalization-5ed80ae882b5
======
rsbartram
Mary Ellen Dugan Chief Marketing Officer of WP Engine says there is a shift
already occurring from personalization to predictive personalization.
[https://latechnews.org/digital-
trends-2018-infographic/](https://latechnews.org/digital-
trends-2018-infographic/) . Check out her info-graphic.

~~~
annaaria
Thanks for the comment!

